# Hurricane listening material



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

to all the East Coast tonight, what do you guys find conducive in a time of hurricane? I'm not sure why, but PARSIFAL is really workin for me with the wind outside. Any thoughts?


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

If you want more Wagner, why not go for some good stormy music like the overture to _The Flying Dutchman_, or the opening of _Die Walküre_?

Some other good storm music would be Strauss' _Ein Alpensymphonie_ or Vaughn Williams' Sinfonia Antarctica (#7).


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

The fourth movement of Beethoven's sixth symphony is supposed to represent a storm, but I usually listen to Also Sprach Zarathustra on rainy days.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd vote for the opening of Mahler's third (played loudly). Britten's Storm movement from his Four Sea Interludes might also be a good choice.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

From Benjamin Britten_--Storm,_ one of the* 4 Sea Interludes.*

*p.s. @ tdc,* We must have posted this almost simultaneously!. I wasn't trying to steal any of your thunder {pun intended}. I guess great minds think alike :tiphat: 
Please don't be offended.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Rameau's "Les Boréades" is all about wind and rain.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bob Dylan - Hurricane.


----------

